# My new polo 6n (weekend engine swap)



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

On *friday* I bought a 96 Polo







I got it really cheap because the engine was broken. The cam and some valve lifters are broken.. So after I purchased it, we tried to tow it up to a garage but we had no tow hook







After searching my dads car (he was going to tow me) we found a springcompressingclampthingy, and it screwed right into the tow hook-hole







We towed it up to a garage we're borrowing for the swap, and started checking it out.. 
Some rust on the doors, but super interior and nice paint on the rest of the car. Enginewise the car is not so good. Lots and lots of scrapes in the cam, so we thought we'd change the entire engine. Currently it's a 1.0 (monopoint), but I'm going to pick up an engine tomorrow (hopefully). It's a 1.4 8v. It's from a 96 color concept. If so, it makes our swap alot easier








Towing it home:








Friday night:









On *saturday*, I took my fathers beater to pick up the new engine.. I also got a set of wheels (plus spare) and a new front light..
Kinda low?








Then when I drove to the garage, it started snowing a little.. Ok I thought, no rest for me, I'll just drive on before it gets worse. I only have a couple of hours to drive.. But it got worse fast. After half an hour, the roads were covered and it started getting slippery with my heavily loaded pickup.. After one and a half hour, I passed the plowing trucks, and it got worse.. As I got further south, it went over to rain instead, so I managed..
You can't really see how bad it was.. Here it was also really foggy:








But I finally got there, a little shaky.. My dad had been busy and got the engine out while I was picking up the new one








After changing over the alternator, we put in the new engine and connected the engine mounts, fuel lines, a couple of hoses and the clutch cable..

On *sunday* we continiued connecting wires, hoses and all the other things. The exhaust was cut right under the manifoil, så we unscrewed it to check it out, and found out it was cracked! But the 1.0 litre manifoil was a direct fit! So we used it.








After trying to start it, we discovered some issues. With the 1.4 ECU the rev-counter was jumping around 500 rpms, and some relay (?) made a lot of clicking noises. With the 1.0 ECU no funny rpms and no clicking.. But it didn't start with any of them. We checked all earth-cables, tried a couple of batteries (even connected it straigth to the battery charger) but it still wouldn't start. It goes to the point right before it starts..
So a little sad that it didn't start, we completely put it together, cleaned up the garage and went home. This is how we left it:









*Questions:* 
What could be wrong? Do I need a bigger fuelpump? (I currently have the 1.0 one) Is it the immobiliser? Not enough el.power? Help!
There was also a cable we didn't somewhere to connect.. The cable is black, it comes out of the dash where the driver sits and the connector is square. The cable it plugged into on the 1.0 is white/pink .. What is it and where does it go on my new engine?



_Modified by zoomGT at 6:42 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations with a new car!


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (eiriksmil)*

Thanks Eirik








I really like it so far, just hope to get rid of the electrical gremlins that won't let me start it properly


----------



## tom_deas (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (eiriksmil)*

Fuel pump could be an issue. BUT i wouldnt imagine it would stop it from working altogether. It would just mean the engine is starved a bit. Small fuel pump would explain the low revving idle, and it'll prevent you from getting the most out of the engine, so may want to change that and put a bigger pump in there.
I've got a 1.0L 6N polo myself oddly... was the engine swop relatively straightforward?


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (tom_deas)*

But the engine isn't running when the revcounter needle is at about 500rpms.. Only the ignition on..
I think it might be the immobiliser, so I'll try to get the other stuff that's attatched to it. (immobiliser unit and key-readerthingy with keys)
Yeah, the swap was pretty straight forward.. Dismantle the complete front end! That makes everything easier.. We had a new engine/gearbox. To get out the old engine we disconnected driveshafts, all the wires/hoses, gear linkage and stabilizing rod, and motor mounts.. Thinks that's all. Lifted the engine out, in with the new, and reconnect everything again.. I'm not sure about the 1.4 exhaust, as we used the 1.0 manifoild, but it should fit..
Only issue was a cable we couldn't find out where to connect (se description in first post, could be for an economy-light?) and of course my current problem to start the whole god damn thing (which could be an immobiliser problem)..
If you do the swap, feel free to ask if you have any problems, I'll try to reply as good as I can










_Modified by zoomGT at 11:05 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## ROmpa (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (zoomGT)*

If u wanna see another 6n swap check the one in my sig








The Polo 6n has a chip in the key! U need to change that with the one that u have from the engine you bought. Also the 1.0 elecrical wiring is a bit different from the 1.4 one.
So u need to get ur hands on a 1.4 key... remove the chip and place it in your key. U canot bypas the imobilizer on the curent wiring


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (ROmpa)*

Thanks








I've finally got a key and the immobilisor-unit from the donor car this weekend, so next weekend I'll go back to the garage and try to sort it out.. If all fails, I'll try to use VAG-COM to reprogram some things







The project has slowed down a little due to sickness







I hate winter..
I'll check out your link


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (zoomGT)*

Project has stalled a little, as I found out I had to have the complete wiring also.. And all I have is 10cm of cut wires..
Consithering to sell it all as an unfinished project if I can't get the parts I need soon.. Time si an issue, as I am a student and I have to fix the FZR before spring and dry roads arrive..


----------

